# What do you marinate your chicken breasts in?



## Dynghetti (Aug 21, 2007)

i hate eating plain old chicken breasts need help


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't.

I season them  with Mrs. Dash


----------



## Phred (Aug 21, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> i hate eating plain old chicken breasts need help


 I will sometimes use a chicken rub.  For grilling, any vinegar based salad dressing or a watered down low carb BBQ sauce.  They tend to put a lot of artificial stuff in them, that is the reason I water them down (usually with vinager and water).


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't.
> 
> I season them  with Mrs. Dash



You stole my recipe, you dickhead. 

I actually do the same exact thing and will add generous amounts of crushed red pepper to kick it up a notch.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bam!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 21, 2007)

I put bbq sauce and this Chinese chili sauce in a slow cooker with the chicken. That way I us less bbq sauce then I would if i cooked it dry.


----------



## KentDog (Aug 21, 2007)

If I am slow cooking, I use Habenero hot sauce along with black peppers. If I am grilling, I will season with black peppers, garlic salt, and seasoning salt.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2007)

lemon and garlic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Bam!



I should really add some essence to it next time, huh?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't either. I'll just cut it up, season it w/random shit, frying pan w/EVOO and eat with hummus.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Sep 16, 2007)

Tobasco rules!

Also a bit of the old penut satay..

OR wanna do some filipino shit, try chicken adobo... Basically crushed Garlic, soy sauce, Vinegar and brown sugar..

yummo. Works really well on the Bone in breast


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 16, 2007)

My wife sometimes uses Fat free Italian dressing.Adds a great taste to them and really makes them juicy.


----------



## captaincaberman (Sep 16, 2007)

You can try each one separately or 2+4 or 3+4

1. lemon pepper
2. cajun rub on the chicken before you bake
3. blackened rub on the chicken before you bake
4. add a few dark red kidney beans + little bit of cheddar + little bit of taco paste


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

*Marinade:*
Juice a few lemons, then finely chop up some cilantro.  Put this all together in a zip-lock baggie and stuff a skinless boneless breast in there and seal the bag.  Trick is to remove ALL the air from the baggie as you seal it and make sure you made enough cilantro/lime juice marinade to completely surround the chicken breast.  

I leave mine in the fridge for 24 hours before cooking.

*Cooking:*
Sear the breast on both sides, then butterfly them when they're about 2/3 done.  For that last 1/3 of cook time I drop in a tub of pico-digio.  You want the heat to be high enough to mostly cook off the liquid, but not too high that it burns everything.

Searing the chicken,  and then NOT allowing the chicken to boil in the pico-digio as it cooks down will prevent your dinner from having that dry rubbery texture and will instead result in a juicy flavorful breast the smell of which will make your mouth water.

I serve the pico-digio piled up on top of the chicken breasts normally with a baked potato and a side of chilled watermelon.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Marinade:*
> Juice a few lemons, then finely chop up some cilantro.  Put this all together in a zip-lock baggie and stuff a skinless boneless breast in there and seal the bag.  Trick is to remove ALL the air from the baggie as you seal it and make sure you made enough cilantro/lime juice marinade to completely surround the chicken breast.
> 
> I leave mine in the fridge for 24 hours before cooking.
> ...



I think that I just had a foodgasm.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that I just had a foodgasm.


Foodgasm ...


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chicago style sauce from the grocery store.


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 17, 2007)

i marinate mine in white whine and seasonings

or

olive oil, chopped garlic gloves and crushed red pepper.
oooooh, yeeeeeeaaahh.  chicah chicah!


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't.
> 
> I season them  with Mrs. Dash



Agreed, I have the better part of Mrs. Dash's catalog. It makes chicken much more edible when your eating it every single day.


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2007)

What is pico-digio? Can't find info about this stuff anywhere..


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

IRONBULL05 said:


> My wife sometimes uses Fat free Italian dressing.Adds a great taste to them and really makes them juicy.



i do this but also use mayo.  put them in a bag and marinate overnight


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i do this but also use mayo.  put them in a bag and marinate overnight



Regular mayo???


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

i use miracle whip, but my X used mayo


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2007)

milk up to as much as 24 hours


season with whatever I feel like it that night...I am actually trying to put together a zero sodium selection of seasonings.....but my favorite of all time is Cajun's Choice Creaole seasoning.....grill it with the gas grill on medium 6.5 minutes each side. This is assuming they are the medium to large breasts....they come out melt in your mouth!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 24, 2007)

I use hot mustard and ketchup. Otherwise I will use some sort of bbq sauce.


----------



## djk80 (Oct 5, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Agreed, I have the better part of Mrs. Dash's catalog. It makes chicken much more edible when your eating it every single day.



Do you guys use the seasoning blends or that 10 minute marinade stuff


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2007)

pico-digio - pico de gallo


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey I just got some salt free seasonings....I am not thrilled....hard to go from good stuff to that....wow.


----------



## captaincaberman (Oct 5, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Hey I just got some salt free seasonings....I am not thrilled....hard to go from good stuff to that....wow.



What kind? I might want to give it a shot.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 6, 2007)

captaincaberman said:


> What kind? I might want to give it a shot.



Here are the links to the three I purchased. We have a store here, but if you don't you can order online. Their spices are top notch and its crazy all the different things you can get. They get fresh stuff weekly shipped from all over the world.

Spices at Penzeys Spices Mural of Flavor

Spices at Penzeys Spices Bangkok Blend

Spices at Penzeys Spices Seasoned Salts

That last one I am going to start using in my home made marinara....but I've put it on fish and its just ok.....none of them are great without salt. The mural of flavor one is probably the least bland due to the citrus in it.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Dec 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Marinade:*
> Juice a few lemons, then finely chop up some cilantro.  Put this all together in a zip-lock baggie and stuff a skinless boneless breast in there and seal the bag.  Trick is to remove ALL the air from the baggie as you seal it and make sure you made enough cilantro/lime juice marinade to completely surround the chicken breast.
> 
> I leave mine in the fridge for 24 hours before cooking.
> ...



I want!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 13, 2007)

VanessaNicole said:


> I want!


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2007)

2-10 hours in walden farms no cals italian and sundried tomatoes dressing.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Dec 14, 2007)

Honestly, even though its a sin, reading through this makes me envious. Reading about all the great sounding dressings/ rubs / mrs dash??. They dont sell that shit here!! Like sure we have marinate sauces and crap like that but nothing with low cals. But I suppose, where I live is classed as a 'remote' area. I mean I can still make great tasting chicken, but it requires a fair bit more effort.

On a sort of side note, has anyone ever left their chicken soaking in brine before cooking it? If not, then do try it.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2007)

sea salt and pepper on the grill always worked wonders for me.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Dec 14, 2007)

lemon pepper is the shit


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2007)

wurd.


----------



## x superman (Dec 17, 2007)

Just salt, crashed pepper and lemon juice.


----------



## FitnessRubber (Dec 18, 2007)

Sherry.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2007)

cow jism.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> cow jism.



oh nice...how does that taste


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2007)

sauted or fried?


----------

